# arimidex



## rOiD bOy (Oct 12, 2011)

Getting ready to do cycle of test p 600mg a week pin eod and winny 50mg ed. i ushually bloat off the test in the past but my diet was always shit. Im just wondering if i got arimidex how much to run a day. doing clomid for pct. im 5'10 200 9percent bf 3rd cycle but havent touched anything in bout year and half.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 12, 2011)

.5mg eod is the common dose. I personally recommend AROMASIN as ur AI.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> .5mg eod is the common dose. I personally recommend AROMASIN as ur AI.



I agree, either will work for your purposes, but aromasin is the superior choice. especially if you plan to run it daily throughout the cycle, with less negative impact on cholesterol, liver and kidney function, etc. I would go with aromasin. If you need a discount code for purchase peptides PM me


----------



## freakinhuge (Oct 13, 2011)

another vote for aromasin, just works better for me. Will definitely help keep gyno problems away.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 13, 2011)

Ordered aromasin but recieved armidex. Didnt want to wait on a reship so started .5mg eod and it has kept the bloat down nicely.


----------



## GMO (Oct 14, 2011)

Aromasin at 12.5-25mg ED or Adex at 0.5-1mg eod...


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 16, 2011)

diet makes a HUGE difference in water retention, .25mg a-dex and fairly low carb/sodium keeps me pretty dry


----------

